# Ma'am, I'm not making this up. The fire marshall has ordered...



## Anonymous067 (Dec 17, 2010)

So tonight I was the building staff for a one-off dance recital. In our house, we have side-areas in between the outside walls and the farthest left/right seats. They're about 3 feet wide, and stretch from the back to front of the house. There is a railing in between them and the seats, and it is pretty difficult (not the designer's intent) to go between the two. We also got nailed during our annual inspection by the Fire Marshall because they randomly showed up during a show and some of our admin staff were in the sides, and we got a warning about it.

Despite how many signs I put up, no matter how much I explain it to people, people still decide they're going to set up shop in these side areas, cameras, tripods, and all. Tonight I calmly explain, "Mamn, I'm sorry, but I can't let you stand in this area during the show. It is by order of the Fire Marshall. Can I help you find a seat in the house?" lady-"I don't see the Fire Marshall anywhere!" 

Why, why, must you be difficult. I'm just trying to do the safe thing. Is it a hazard in my eyes for you to stand here, no! I don't personally care, and I'm not going to lose sleep over it. But if the Fire Marshall said no, why can't you just listen? It's on my shoulders if you get hurt when I'm working, and the last question I want to be asked is, "why did you let her stand there, you know people aren't allowed to do that."


----------



## museav (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Mamm, I'm not making this up. The fire marshall has ordered...*

Her response may have been argumentative but it may also have been as simple as her misinterpreting what you said as being that the Fire Marshall just made that statement specifically in reference to her being there at that time, thus she thought you were making it up. I find that in such situations it often helps to depersonalize what you say, it's not that the Fire Marshall said that she could not stand there for that performance but rather that they directed the venue that no one can stand there at any time.


----------



## MuseumGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Mamm, I'm not making this up. The fire marshall has ordered...*

Having to enforce firecode daily, I can *totally* relate to this. We've trained our staff here not to be too apologetic; that if you come to them asking them to move in a voice of authority, normally people will be accomidating. Unless they're not supposed to be there in the first place (snuck in) or they're drunk or something. It helps not to take such interactions personally; you're helping to protect the audience as a whole.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess a person like me would assume it is common sense. And really, I have so many better things I could be doing besides enforcing fire code. And I also try not to, but when you're the only one on staff for a small one-night dance show, everything becomes your job. From moving tables to getting mics ready, to, apparently, enforcing fire code. Maybe next time I'll bring out some of those movie-theater style rope deals...a tape a sign to them saying "By order of the Fire Marshall, keep out." or something like that. I thought the propped up chairs did the trick, but apparently not.

Does anybody else have signage like this around their facility?

Actually, earlier this week I used some creative signs to keep the random boyfriends/girlfriends away from backstage during a pageant..."For your safety, Cast, Escorts, and Crew only permitted beyond this point." signed-"-[insert school district name here] schools staff-

It worked well.


----------



## tjrobb (Dec 20, 2010)

We have two house managers, and at least one of them can put the fear of God into her ushers... and the patrons. (Actually a great person to work with). With her at least NO ONE messes around with the ushers, or our regulations. Maybe try giving the HM a little more power, and have them put the FOG into patrons. (OT, this is also the HM that gave us the Go after intermission even though not everyone was back because the group that hadn't returned was refusing to sit. From what I hear they missed the first scene).


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 30, 2010)

The key here, as Tjrobb just said, is good house management. Someone is in charge of the facility. That person has the right to make rules and enforce them. She wouldn't try this at the big opera house down town because they have a house management staff that is in charge and knows that they actually have the authority to enforce the rules. I'm assuming this was in a school which gets very murky about who really is in charge of the space and who decides which rules are enforced. 

In my space it's simple, the house lights stay up, the stage lights and sound stay off until the lady sits down. My theater, my rules, and the house manager enforces them. If you don't like it you can have your money back. No debate or argument. What do you say? 

"I'm sorry ma'am, it's illegal for me to allow you to stand there because you are impeding an emergency exit route. The safety of everyone in the building is our theater's highest priority and I'm not allowed to start the show until you clear this exit path, so please take a seat." If she argues further say, "I'll be up in the control booth waiting for you to take a seat so I can tell the crew to start the show. You can have a seat or get a refund at the box office. Good evening, " Smile, walk away, and don't look back.


----------



## len (Dec 30, 2010)

"You're not allowed in this area. Let me help you find a seat somewhere else." The more you "discuss" the less control you have. Make one statement, and that's it. If they persist, give them two options, more to another location or they can leave.


----------



## museav (Dec 30, 2010)

The problem I have with some of the approaches noted is the "you" aspect. It is not a problem for that individual to be there, it is a problem for any audience member to be anywhere that might be unsafe. Based on my experiences including a couple of years at a 20,000 capacity amphitheater and several years refereeing college intramurals (great practice for conflict resolution!), the minute you make something personal you create a much more difficult situation. Of course the flip side to this is that enforcement also has to be universal, it's hard to get people to respond if the rules are applied differently to them than to others. So I'd take Gaff's phrase and revise it to "I'm sorry ma'am, it's illegal for any public to be here as it impedes an emergency exit route. The


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 30, 2010)

museav said:


> The problem I have with some of the approaches noted is the "you" aspect... So I'd take Gaff's phrase and revise it to "I'm sorry ma'am, it's illegal for any public to be here as it impedes an emergency exit route. The



Excellent point Brad. The use of "You" potentially escalates the situation. It's not about any one particualr member of the audience, noone is allowed to break this rule and the rule exists for the safe egress of EVERYONE in the house.


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 8, 2011)

Heh, worst jobs in theatre; house management and ticket booth. Your best days are when no one complains or gives you excess trouble.

We will not start a show until everyone has a seat. It is made very clear to everyone. There is a time to be super-sweet, and there is a time to simply say 'sir/ma'am, it is against safety codes for you to be stationed in this area. The acceptable recording area is 'x'. If you refuse to comply with the spaces standards you will not be allowed to stay in the space. We cannot bring down the house lights or start the show until you move. I am sorry for the inconvenience, but it is for everyone's safety'.

Something like that.  But you probably already do, and are just using this as a chance to complain? By all means, complain away; your pain is well felt.


----------



## CrisCole (Feb 15, 2011)

tjrobb said:


> We have two house managers, and at least one of them can put the fear of God into her ushers... and the patrons.



This makes me laugh a lot. Our house manager is a large black woman that is very similar to Tyler Perry's Medea. 

She made a stage manager from a professional B-way tour cast (who shall go unnamed) cry. 

Not to hijack this thread, but a quick anecdote:

During a one-off ballet there was a problem, and the show was delayed a half hour. She (the large house manager, Lisa) got up on stage and sang "What You do For Momma" from Chicago a cappella. She got a standing ovation...
Hysterical. It was the funniest thing I've ever seen....

Anyway, sorry, just thought I'd share.


----------

